

Ask HN: Anyone need a landing page photo for free? - genbit

Photography is my hobby and I need to practice. Anyone need a photo for landing page or for anything else? 
You can post you request here or send me email at sergey at genbit.ru<p>I&#x27;ll try my best to take photo you need, for free.
======
jsin4050
A friend and I are developing a funny word game for mobile devices meant for
social situations. We're always looking for new photos of people having
memorable conversations while playing our game.

------
CookWithMe
I don't know if this will really improve your photography practice, but it
would be great if you could give it a try anyway!

I'm looking for (blurred) background photos onto which we can put iPhones for
our editor. To give you an idea, please see the second and fourth example on
our landing page at [http://www.screenscott.com](http://www.screenscott.com)
(please hover).

I'm most interested in a picture of an US Downtown (such as SF), looking from
a sidewalk down a street. I've taken similar pics when I was in the US, but a)
I was pointing the camera up, but to look realistically, the horizon needs to
be in the upper half of the picture and b) if blurred with the camera lens,
the pic looks much better.

It would be awesome if you could help us out :) Thanks!

------
janpieterz
That's an awesome idea! If you'd like to contribute like that, sites like
[https://unsplash.com/](https://unsplash.com/) offer ways to send your own
pictures to them.

~~~
genbit
thanks, the idea to make photo by request. But would definitely post some of
these photos that will not be used to unsplash.

------
ivan_ah
Thx for the offer! I could really use some nature pictures to make my book
site more colorful: [http://minireference.com/](http://minireference.com/)

I've been looking for mountains (e.g. two mountain peaks that represent math
and physics) that could be used. The book is your guide to the mountains of
math and physics.

Alternately, just some nice picture of fall colors. Спосиба.

~~~
genbit
sent you email

------
baconface
I'm working on a modern divorce site that helps couples work together with
professionals to quickly and safely reach an equitable resolution for this
incredibly difficult event. There are lots of creative symbols in marriage and
divorce that could make for an interesting photography project.

~~~
genbit
hi, need to think, I have some experience in this topic, but don't honestly
don't have any ideas of photo that can work for you website. Feel free o
propose something.

------
ricknew
How about various angles views of a tennis court that is no longer in much use
as originally intended? Maybe no nets or deteriorating nets, lines barely
there, the play of life on the court. Could include people using the court in
unusual or usual ways. Or taking off from this and using your own ideas of
seeing an athletic arena/field in different ways.

~~~
genbit
This is interesting project. I actually may need pictures like these too )
need to check local tennis courts, arenas.

~~~
ricknew
Awesome, thank you!

------
psykovsky
If you can shoot something that can be used on a record label website,
music/studio related I would use it on the record label website I'm
rebuilding.

------
triggerworlds
I need a good shot with a laptop screen in the main focus taking up the
majority of the shot to animate with a demo, but with an interesting and clean
background.

~~~
stevewilhelm
Keep in mind:

Depictions of Apple Products

1\. Endorsement or Sponsorship: Apple does not support the use of its logos,
company names, product names, or images of Apple products by other parties in
marketing, promotional or advertising materials as their use may create the
perception that Apple endorses or sponsors the product, service or promotion.

2\. Compatibility: If you are a developer, you may show an image of an Apple
product in your promotional/advertising materials to depict that your product
is compatible with, or otherwise works with, the Apple product or technology,
provided you comply with the following requirements:

a. Your product is in fact compatible with, or otherwise works with, the
referenced Apple product.

b. The image is an actual photograph of the genuine Apple product and not an
artist’s rendering (Note: You must obtain express written permission from
Apple before using any photograph owned or licensed by Apple).

c. The Apple product is shown only in the best light, in a manner or context
that reflects favorably on the Apple products and on Apple Inc.

d. The reference to Apple does not create a sense of endorsement or
sponsorship by, or other false association with, Apple or Apple products.

[1] [https://www.apple.com/legal/intellectual-
property/guidelines...](https://www.apple.com/legal/intellectual-
property/guidelinesfor3rdparties.html)

------
zo1
How about: A night-time city scape. Usually a lot of photos of cities are done
across from a body of water, and at day. I haven't been able to find good
quality ones done during the night.

~~~
genbit
something like this?
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/10urfqlu8lv63yr/IMG_6925.jpg?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/10urfqlu8lv63yr/IMG_6925.jpg?dl=0)

------
zachrose
I would really like to see this photo re-made with higher resolution:

[http://www.officialpsds.com/images/thumbs/Paint-Brush-
psd503...](http://www.officialpsds.com/images/thumbs/Paint-Brush-psd50308.png)

It looks like plasti-dip on a brand new paintbrush, and I really like the way
it's cropped.

I can't seem to figure out if this image is for sale, or how to buy it.

~~~
sgtpinky
[http://de.123rf.com/photo_5637391_drop-von-roter-farbe-
auf-w...](http://de.123rf.com/photo_5637391_drop-von-roter-farbe-auf-weissem-
hintergrund.html)

~~~
genbit
thanks :)

------
jbverschoor
A photo of a woman using a computer.

A photo of 2 guys talking at a table (office or lunchroom)

------
tombrossman
What are the terms and conditions you are providing these 'free' photos under
please? You should consider it unlikely that a serious startup would use your
photos based on 'genbit on HN said they were free - seems legit'.

Also, have you considered submitting images to sites like unsplash.com or
skitterphoto.com, which basically offer the same thing but with a CC0 license?

And if it is just feedback you need there are plenty of photo communities
online like Flickr where you can post images and solicit critical feedback.

It is a nice offer you make but posting something like this to HN is really
limiting and cannot last long. I think you are better off looking elsewhere,
so give it a try and good luck.

~~~
thisjepisje
This guy is offering to take photos because he likes taking photos and figures
people might want one. I really don't see why you have to be such a negative
nancy about this.

~~~
tombrossman
He's offering photos which he presumably retains copyright for, to people
wanting them for business use and not a personal collection or their kid's
lemonade stand.

I raised a legitimate issue, offered realistic and superior alternatives, and
wished OP good luck.

If this offended your sensibilities or came across as negative to you, I think
you should re-read my comment and reconsider. Maybe we'll just agree to
disagree.

------
NateDad
Don't offer your work for free. It devalues you and all other photographers.
There's no "practice" you get from doing work for free for someone else that
you couldn't get by doing work for yourself, and then offering up for sale.

[http://shouldiworkforfree.com/](http://shouldiworkforfree.com/)

~~~
PeterWhittaker
Not this.

Like the OP wrote, photography is a hobby.

Charging for anything requires extra work. If the OP is an employee doing
another sort of work, the extra work involved in charging could be enough to
complete overwhelm any benefit from charging, unless the OP somehow won the
lottery and made huge bucks (unlikely in the extreme).

Even if the OP is already working as an independent business owner, using
their existing "charge people" infrastructure and tools for a non-core hobby
could be somewhere be difficult and infeasible.

There are things that we do because we enjoy them, not because we have any
vanity hope of ever making money from them. Getting our work in front of
others allows for broader criticism, which can make us better; for
attribution, which can lift our spirits (I did that); and for recognition,
which can, sometimes, for some, make us money.

Let's stop this "never do anything for free" fetishism, shall we? As important
as money is, it ain't everything.

~~~
genbit
Agreed, I have full time job, side projects. And photography is more like a
hobby. I got more positive from this topic on HN, than I could ever get from
selling these photos.

------
selimthegrim
Anything with an (preferably) outdoor pool with sunlight with swimmers in it,
or better yet a water polo match of some sort.

EDIT: Removed the 'synchronized' bit. Can be indoors if necessary, given the
current time of year and climate.

~~~
genbit
so, some sport in the pool? or any activity?

~~~
selimthegrim
Any sport would be fine. Specifically this is for a water polo and swim team
booster site.

EDIT: Added my email in my about. Thanks again!

------
juliamarie
Could you do one in a doctor's office (preferably with a 'doctor') with a
piece of medical equipment in the background?

~~~
genbit
I probably need to make an appointment :)

------
davisr
Could you please take a photo of a desk cluttered with homework and notes for
me? It would appear on the landing page for a notes service I'm working on.

~~~
genbit
yep, I can try

~~~
davisr
Thank you so much!

------
striking
I'd like a picture that evokes "party" or "meaningful place", and it would be
nice if I could constrain it to a portrait view (like the iPhone held
vertically)

Thanks! Edit: Feel free to email me about it.

~~~
genbit
what email address?

~~~
striking
It's in my bio: robert.stolarz{at}yandex.com

~~~
smeyer
Just in case you didn't know, your email is not in your bio. The "email" field
is not public, so if you want your email to be displayed you have to put it in
the "about" field.

------
ChrisAntaki
Pictures of the ocean, the bay, or from some hiking trails all might be great
for a landing page.

~~~
genbit
I have few of them already on a storage, can u shoot me email, I'll give you
dropbox link when I upload.

------
CMCDragonkai
A photo of some sort of abstract looking network graph.

~~~
cooper12
That sounds as if it would be better suited for a graphic, or at least an
overlay of a graphic.

------
jedberg
I don't need a photo, but it would be awesome if you posted these on Flickr
with a Creative Commons license!

~~~
siquick
^^this^^

------
primitivesuave
Usually it is the landing page photo that picks me. Do you have any samples?

~~~
genbit
I have few photos on 500px.com/genbit

------
tekknolagi
I'd love one! I'll email you as well.

------
variables
I would love a clean laptop-at-the-coffee shop picture.

~~~
genbit
ok, will try

------
grahamburger
I could use some photos off offroad vehicles (jeeps, trucks, SUVs) on the
trail. E-mail in profile.

~~~
spoon16
email is not visible to non-admins unless you put it in "about"

~~~
grahamburger
Oops! Fixed. Thanks

------
acpk
My colleague and I would love a shot of University Ave!

~~~
genbit
Great, Day or Night? University Ave Palo Alto, I assume? Anything specific?

------
thalesfc
I need something related to gift. More specific someting you want to receive
as gift, u know?

~~~
genbit
If do something specific, different people want different gifts: games
(board), jewelry, different staff. I for example, want hammock, :) Do you have
something specific in mind?

If do abstract - maybe a gift box with lights out of it?

~~~
thalesfc
No, I was thinking more abstract. Like a picture which holds the joy of
openning a nice gif. Like the walk of anyone when receiving the first car of
his/her life.

I know my request is completly open and unespecified, but I want to see ur
art.

------
waitingkuo
I'd like a human with smiling face

------
siquick
Hey Sergey,

Would love a high resolution photo of the inside of a record store.

~~~
genbit
cool, I can try. Don't have your email, so I will have to post photo here.

------
sbassi
Can you make a photo of a biotech lab (or similar)?

~~~
genbit
This is interesting, i know one lab close to me, will ask them, if they agree.

------
wonderfuly
great

------
soundoflight
How about a photo of a man doing a handstand right next to a pickle that is on
the ground.

~~~
notduncansmith
What the hell are you selling?

------
swiftydev
Landing page for a photosharing app

~~~
genbit
what kind of people will this landing page target? pro photographers,
students, teenagers?

~~~
swiftydev
teenagers

------
Throwaway1224
Hey I am making a web site where you can meet up with other people who have
ebola. It's like a cross between Match.com and Meetup, but for people who
actively have ebola.

A good cover image could be key. Maybe a picture of an ebola or some kid
playing with an ebola stuffed animal. Something that promotes togetherness.

TIA.

~~~
Geee
Are you banking on Ebola getting widespread?

~~~
thisjepisje
Opportunities are everywhere!

